# gutter for awnings



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Today's challenge was two-fold as I had to work around my cousins Shepherd  who was only a pup last time I saw him and stringing some gutter up on his awning so he can attempt to grow some grass on his front lawn. 

Water over the years simply pounds down on the turf, flooding the ground and making a muddy mess so the only thing growing is a bunch of dirt spots.

Whilst recently checking out a roof leak for the fella, I told him "just have me put a gutter up would ya" and all will be well.

He told me water runs off all sides of the awning so he would want it all the way around and tied into the existing downspout which drains off on a splash block.

Never the less, I respected his request and marched off to my supplier to fulfill a material list.

I don't know how everybody else does awnings, but the only way I know how is to use strap hangers, riveted up under the awning on any structural metal you can find. 

In this particular case, I used one heavy duty rivet for each hanger and placed them approx 24" OC. 

Rain threatened me most of the time here as well as the dog, but I still managed to finish it off before a drop even fell. Additionally, I still have my arms and legs attached after a little fun play with the mutt. 

Trust me guys, you don't want to mess with a GSD from the Ukraine,...this dog is unbelievably strong, smart and can hunt you down and eat you for lunch on command.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the strap hanger detail I used,...I simply drilled through the 1"x1" tubing and set a beefy rivet. I then cut off the excess and folded the remainder over to hide the rivet.

I don't like throwing in loop to loop connections in a downspout, but since it's getting leaf relief and this what he wanted, this is what he's getting :whistling

Two 45A fittings and one 90B fitting got me in tight with the least restriction, so I'm okay with it.

Everything is gooped up so she's ready for rain which is scheduled for tonight and tomorrow or so say's that goofy Hurricane Schwartz


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good! I hate having to use straps, but sometimes it's our only option!


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

You're a better man than I for even attempting to gutter a structure like that! Looks like it may have been a little time consuming but worth it in the end. Like mstrat, I am a hater of straps. If there's any possible way to avoid roof penetration, I think that's better. But of course the roof penetration wasn't an issue in this case. 
As far as the downpout, that's one reason I like having an elbow machine. Not limited to pre fabbed angles. Especially nice when you have to run down a post and offset around a deck. 
Just out of curiosity, how did you tap into the side of the existing downspout? I've really only run into this once but I'm always willing to learn more for future surprises.


----------

